# Back Cracking in Toddlers - Anyone know what's normal??



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

For some reason I always seem to forget to ask my pediatrician about this. My younger DS's back cracks practically every time I pick him up. It's been doing this as long as I remember and it's a bit weird, especially since I've never heard my older DS's back crack. He's perfectly normal in every respect, in fact he is far advanced for age in regard to his motor skills. He shows no pain or discomfort and is extremely active. It just weirds me out a bit. Anyone know what is considered normal or have any guesses why his would crack so much? I know it is a strange question, but I know I'll forget to ask his doc.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

My second son was exactly the same way, everytime I picked him up he would snap, crackle and pop. Our ped. said that it was because he's getting air in his joints and when we pick him up the air is released and he pops. He eventually outgrew it and it never seemed to give him any difficulty anyay.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, my dd is the same way, lol. It doesn't seem to bother her at all and she's growing properly, so I never gave it a second thought. My boys on the other hand, their backs never cracked like my dd's does.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamsfam07* 
My second son was exactly the same way, everytime I picked him up he would snap, crackle and pop. Our ped. said that it was because he's getting air in his joints and when we pick him up the air is released and he pops. He eventually outgrew it and it never seemed to give him any difficulty anyay.

Woah, your pediatrician needs to review his anatomy. THere is no air in healthy joints!! There is liquid however, and there is a theory that it is the rapid suction of liquid back and forth across the joint is what causes the noise - but this is just a theory and it's not actually known exactly what causes the sound (it's called crepitus).
It can also be cause by two hard surfaces (bone ends) rubbing against eachother in osteoarthritic conditions. That would be very painful and a child would be showing signs of pain.
I would guess that, in the absence of any other symptoms, it's nothing to worry about...but no harm mentioning it to your child's doctor the next time you are there. I'm not a doctor and I don't even play one on TV!


----------

